# Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?



## Nico Bellic (25. November 2011)

*Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

Eine amerikanische Website behauptet, daß Skyrim schwul macht und Spieler von Skyrim in der Hölle landen. Darüber hinaus sei es die Aufgabe des Spielers, daß goldene Königreich mit Hilfe von Drachen zu zerstören. Die in Skyrim verfügbaren Zauber seien direkt dem Buch The Book of Wiccan entnommen und für Kinder und Jugendliche viel gefährlicher, als Serien, die von Hexen oder Wiccas handeln.
Nachdem der Spieler alle Leute in Skyrim getötet habe, sei es die finale Aufgabe, eine Orgie mit seinen homosexuellen Freunden und Drachen zu feiern, um den Drachen mit homosexuellen Dracheneiern zu befruchten. Nachdem der Drache von hinten "bewirtet" worden sei, müsse man ihn töten, damit der Geist des Todes und der Homosexualität auf die neuen Eier übergehen könne.

Einige Ausschnitte des Artikels:





> In the land of Skyrim, the player starts off as a captured terrorist, who has been caught plotting to destroy the golden empire by using dragons.
> 
> The spells the player are taught are directly out of The Book of Wiccan and are far more dangerous than anything your child is watching on that _Wizards at Waverly Place_ and _Sabrina The Teenage Witch_.
> 
> ...


 
Ferner erklärt der Artikel verschiedene homosexuelle Praktiken. So sei Skyrimming ein ein Begriff unter Homesexuellen. Skyrimming meine das orale "Befriedigen" des Afters einer kopfüber aufgehängten Person.

Auch mit Statistiken kann der Artikel aufwarten. So würden sich 92% der Befragten nach dem Spielen von Skyrim wie ein Schwuler fühlen und 99% würden nun sogar Sex mit Schwulen probieren. Darüber hinaus sei das Spielen von Skyrim für viele nur ein Zeitvertreib, um Leute zu töten, schwarze Magie zu erlernen und sich mit der Umgangssprache der Schwulen vertraut zu machen. 40% geben "Performing Skyrim Jobs" an. Dies kann jedech auch was Anderes bedeuten als die Quests zu erledigen, glaubt man dem Autor.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Einen weiteren Beweis führt der Autor noch an, der Bethesda offensichtlich nicht von Blizzard unterscheiden kann:
DOVAHKIIN - Jemand, der mit der Seele und dem Blute eines Drachen, aber im Körper eines Sterblichen geboren wurde, also dragonborn ist - sei ein Code und bedeute:
D – Dirty
O – Orifice
V – Violation
A – Always
H – Hurts
K – Keep
I – Injecting
I – It
N – Naiant

Zum Artikel der Seite christwire: Is Skyrim Teaching Your Children How to Perform “Rim Jobs” and Other Homo Erotic Sex Maneuvers?


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (25. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

Cool, ich wusste es...Irgendein männlicher Drache hier der begattet werden möchte?


----------



## McClaine (25. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

Lol, ist das jetzt ernst gemeint!? April ist doch erst wieder in 5 Monaten 

Das gleiche gilt auch für diese "News". Falls man so nen Quatsch ernst nehmen sollte, ist es dennoch keine "News" wert 

Aber schon interessant wieviel Zeit manche Leute haben um so nen "Artikel" zu verfassen ...

Edit: Ach ist von "Christwire"... von sowas halt ich sowie so nichts, ändert aber trotzdem nichts daran dass das nicht lustig ist :p


----------



## Knuff (25. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

Musst Du so eine fundamentalistische Seite aufsuchen um hier was zu posten. Das diese Leute unwürdige und hochlächerliche Gedanken hegen und pflegen ist doch nichts Neues. 

Und Statistiken...looooooooooooool


----------



## EnergyCross (25. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*


ich frag gleich mein kumpel, der ebenfalls skyrim zockt ob er mal "was neues probieren" will. 


nee im ernst. das ist totaler schwachsinn.


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*



EnergyCross schrieb:


> ich frag gleich mein kumpel, der ebenfalls skyrim zockt ob er mal "was neues probieren" will.
> 
> 
> nee im ernst. das ist totaler schwachsinn.


 
Viel Spaß dabei und Youtube freut sich sicher schon


nicht schlecht das jetzt schon Spiele schwul machen, ich frag mich was da noch alles kommt


----------



## Lan_Party (25. November 2011)

Aha. Woher sollen die Statistiken kommen!? Also wie zum Teufel kann man sowas verfassen!  Danke für die News!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*



Hans_sein_Herbert schrieb:


> Irgendein männlicher Drache hier der begattet werden möchte?


 
Klar!

Jetzt mal ehrlich: Ich habe in meinen ca. 70 Stunden kein einziges schwules Element gefunden. Und irgendwie kommen mir die Spielziele auch sehr merkwürdig vor. Oder war das nur der Vorspann? Ich meine, ich hab die Welt zwar vor dem oberbösen Drachen Alduin gerettet und das eher mit der Absicht, Leben zu retten, aber wenn die das meinen...
Gut, die Daedra-Quests haben teilweise einen Satanistischen Einfluss, z.B. das Ende vom Narmina-Quest, wo man, naja, was spezielles zu sich nehmen muss, aber das ist doch wohl eher der geringste Teil des Spiels.


----------



## KeKs (25. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

Jetzt muss ich Lachen hahah typisch Amerikaner.


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

HaHa. ChristWire.org sagt doch schon alles, oder? 

Edit: Gut das wir nach 23 Uhr haben


----------



## spionkaese (25. November 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Aha. Woher sollen die Statistiken kommen!? Also wie zum Teufel kann man sowas verfassen!  Danke für die News!


Naja, für mich hört sich das nach Sarkasmus, Ironie und einer Prise Klischees an.
Wenn es ernst gemeint sein sollte: Vielleicht sollten sie das Spiel erstmal spielen, jemand könnte schließlich den Schei** glauben den die von sich geben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

Ja ja die Amis, jeden erschießen der blöd schaut aber wenn ein Nippel blitzt wird literweise Weihwasser gesoffen.. Wenn der nächste Papst ein Ami sein würde, dann wären wir wieder im finsteren Mittelalter.


----------



## .Mac (25. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

Westboro Baptist Church anyone?


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

Christwire ist nicht ernst gemeint, oder? 

z.B. How To Spot A Masturbator
oder Is My Husband GAY?
aber mein Persönlicher Favorit: Foreign Dangers -> Commies | China | North Koreans | Soviets   (Foreign Dangers)

Auch gut: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (25. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

EDIT: Ein klein wenig Recherche hat diesen kompletten Artikel unnötig gemacht: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christwire



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> *Christwire* is a satirical website that publishes blog style articles that highlight perceived excesses of Christian conservatives along with derogative slang, homophobic references, and hints at child abuse.



Nächstes Mal vor Veröffentlichen einer solchen News genauer informieren, den 1. April haben wir heute nämlich definitiv nicht..


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ja ja die Amis, jeden erschießen der blöd schaut aber wenn ein Nippel blitzt wird literweise Weihwasser gesoffen..


 
Also wirklich...
In Skyrim blitzen doch keine Nippel... Jedenfalls nicht ohne Mods....
Deswegen ist es doch als "schwul" bezeichnet worden.


----------



## KILLTHIS (25. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*



Hans_sein_Herbert schrieb:


> Cool, ich wusste es...Irgendein männlicher Drache hier der begattet werden möchte?


 
Ich! Ich! Ich! 

Die Leute haben vielleicht Probleme...


----------



## Nico Bellic (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> EDIT: Ein klein wenig Recherche hat diesen kompletten Artikel unnötig gemacht: Christwire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Nächstes Mal vor Veröffentlichen einer solchen News genauer informieren, den 1. April haben wir heute nämlich definitiv nicht..


Oh ja, die Hälfte der Antworten in den News-Threads erklärt, wie unnötig die News war. Das, und nur das ist lächerlich. 
Es scheint so, als ob du mit deinen Recherchen nur darauf aus warst, die News für unnötig zu erklären. Flame doch woanders.

Sieh mal:
Webseite greift „Elder Scrolls: Skyrim“ an: Computerspiel soll schwul machen - Internet - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## Blutengel (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

Öhm, ich hau mir dann nur mit der flachen Hand vor den Kopp, mehr gibts zu dem Thema nicht zu schreiben


----------



## Whoosaa (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Oh ja, die Hälfte der Antworten in den News-Threads erklärt, wie unnötig die News war. Das, und nur das ist lächerlich.
> Es scheint so, als ob du mit deinen Recherchen nur darauf aus warst, die News für unnötig zu erklären. Flame doch woanders.
> 
> Sieh mal:
> Webseite greift „Elder Scrolls: Skyrim“ an: Computerspiel soll schwul machen - Internet - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


 
Der bekannte kleine, aber feine Unterschied: FOCUS Online macht daraus einen augenzwinkernden Artikel, der darauf eingeht, dass es sich nur um Satire handelt.
Bei dir kommt eben das nicht rüber, kein Wunder dass ein Großteil der Kommentierenden inkl. mir hier davon ausgeht, dass es sich dabei um eine ernsthafte Forderung handelt.
Also, entweder richtig, oder so am 1. April bringen. Momentan ist die News irreführend, und daher hier fehl am Platze, die Rumpelkammer hätte es auch getan.


----------



## axxo (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

Ja, man sollte die Quelle besser kennzeichnen,z.B. in Klammern schreiben, das es sich um eine Satireseite handelt.


----------



## Chaule (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

Schwule Drachen?

Das erinnert mich stark an die Neuverfilmung von "Starsky und Hutch"


----------



## Jan565 (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso man überhaupt über sowas nachdenkt. In Wolfenstein kämpft man gegen Nazis zumindest in der Uncut Version(Cut ist einfach nur lächerlich). 

Es wird immer leute gegen die etwas aus zu setzen haben an etwas. 

Anders aus gedrückt, die Minderheit flipp irgendwann aus und begeht ein Amoklauf im Extremsten Fall. Die andere hälfte kämpft gegen die lächerlichsten Sachen wie Videospiele an. Beide Gruppen sind in meinen Augen hilfsbedürftig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

Think big, think dick


----------



## mitverachtung (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

*scharzer humor* 99 der Befragten würden nach dem Spielen von Skyrim "Gay-Sex" probieren. Ich behaupte 99 der befragten waren Katholiken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

Vielleicht heißt dann der nächste Titel Gayrim


----------



## Nico Bellic (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Der bekannte kleine, aber feine Unterschied: FOCUS Online macht daraus einen augenzwinkernden Artikel, der darauf eingeht, dass es sich nur um Satire handelt.
> Bei dir kommt eben das nicht rüber, kein Wunder dass ein Großteil der Kommentierenden inkl. mir hier davon ausgeht, dass es sich dabei um eine ernsthafte Forderung handelt.
> Also, entweder richtig, oder so am 1. April bringen. Momentan ist die News irreführend, und daher hier fehl am Platze, die Rumpelkammer hätte es auch getan.


Meine News ist völlig neutral und bescheinigt den vorgebrachten Informationen keine Echtheit. Abgesehen davon soll Skyrim ja Schwulenehen ermöglichen.


----------



## Singler (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

2 (in Worten: ZWEI) Sekunden ernsthafter Recherche hätte gereicht, um zu erfahren, dass Christwire eine SATIRE-Seite ist...


----------



## tripod (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

vermutlich verursacht das alles, ausser in der kirche sitzen und beten 

edit
kannt die seite nicht, und wusste auch nicht, dass es satire ist


----------



## Hannesjooo (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Is das Nicht Geil


----------



## Verminaard (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon soll Skyrim ja Schwulenehen ermöglichen.


 
Ja aber nur wenn ein Teil davon ein Drache ist.
Du solltest wenigstens deine eigenen News vernuenftig lesen


----------



## Invisible_XXI (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich: Ich habe in meinen ca. 70 Stunden kein einziges schwules Element gefunden.


 dann solltest du dir ernsthaft gedanken machen!


----------



## -Cryptic- (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

Ganz ehrlich?

Klingt für mich eher nach einem Hetz-Artikel um die Kirchen schlechtzumachen. 
Und das sagt jemand der konfessionslos ist. 

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das wirklich von einer kirchlichen Gemeinde kommen soll. 
Sehr unwarscheinlich. Für mich sieht das eher nach einem Versuch aus die Kirche weiter zu diskreditieren. 
Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren. 




Singler schrieb:


> 2 (in Worten: ZWEI) Sekunden ernsthafter  Recherche hätte gereicht, um zu erfahren, dass Christwire eine  SATIRE-Seite ist...


 
Aaaaaha. Da haben wirs ja auch schon. 
Danke!


----------



## Zomg (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

Wir haben die Bild - die ham eben "ChristWeird" XD


----------



## jensi251 (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

Das ist ja wohl die lächerlichste Studie überhaupt.


----------



## speedi3 (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

Schade das es Satire ist,ich habe schon eine neue Folge von South Park vor meinem geistigen Auge gesehen über das Thema


----------



## Hannesjooo (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

51 christian friendly words for male masturbation

Gute Satire Seite.... 
Für Leute die "Das Leben des Brian" nicht so lieben wie ich ist es eher grenzwertig....


----------



## gen-X (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

hahahaha made my day


----------



## Pimp-OINK (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

Also das fand ich jetzt mal komisch......

Ich lach jetzt noch .....lool


und den Old Republic Testern fallen nachdem Spiel die Eier ab oder wie?


----------



## McClaine (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

Bei Dragon Age 2 wars doch so krass mit den schwuler**en.
Vllt haben se nur das Spiel verwechselt


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

Die Zitate aus dem Originalartikel lassen mich ja an einen Scherz glauben. Ich meine "violent dragon porn"? Das glaubt doch nicht mal der Papst


----------



## labecula (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

Ja, keine Frage... Ich bin jetzt nach Skyrim Stockschwul und gehe abends auf den Friedhof Tiere schlächten...OMG 

Diese chrsitlichen Fundamentalisten sollte man alle einsperren... bei denen hat irgendwas in der Rübe ausgesetzt!
Das Schlimme ist, dass diese Klatschbirnen einen großen Anteil an den sog. Tea-Parties ausmachen und mit großer Warscheinlichkeit den nächsten Präseidenten stellen werden. Keine Ahnung, was denen in der Kindheit verwehrt wurde...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (26. November 2011)

Herrlich wie leicht ihr alle zu trollen seid xD

Christwire ist eine Satire Seite, sollte Nico Bellic vielleicht mal dazu schreiben.

Edit: seit/seid *schäm*


----------



## labecula (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Herrlich wie leicht ihr alle zu trollen seit xD
> 
> Christwire ist eine Satire Seite, sollte Nico Bellic vielleicht mal dazu schreiben.



Mag sein, die Tatsache das in der Welt immer mehr verwirrte Christen rumlaufen lässt sich nicht leugnen. Und das besonders in den USA scheinbar der Raumhafen für diese außerirdisch dummen Aliens zu sein scheint, auch nicht.


----------



## poiu (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

ja das sieht man das die Vorurteile mit der Zeit gehen, früher war das Rock´n´roll heute Skyrim 



> sei es die finale Aufgabe, eine Orgie mit seinen homosexuellen Freunden und Drachen zu feiern, um den Drachen mit homosexuellen Dracheneiern zu befruchten.



oh davon höre ich zum ersten mal, gibt es videos auf Youtube ^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Herrlich wie leicht ihr alle zu trollen seit xD
> 
> Christwire ist eine Satire Seite, sollte Nico Bellic vielleicht mal dazu schreiben.


 
Danke für die Info - ich dachte es mir doch gleich, so abgefahren und übertrieben wie der Text ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

Ähm, 92% fühlen sich schwul, aber 99% würden mit nem Typen was anfangen?
Naja, zumindest fühlen sich dann 7% nicht schwul dabei. 

Bei Skyrim muss ich aber auch immer an Schweinkram denken.


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

So, ich wende mich jetzt wieder dem "Sky-Rimming" zu


----------



## Gast_0002 (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ähm, 92% fühlen sich schwul, aber 99% würden mit nem Typen was anfangen?
> Naja, zumindest fühlen sich dann 7% nicht schwul dabei.
> 
> Bei Skyrim muss ich aber auch immer an Schweinkram denken.



Haha! Das stimmt aber! Denn, der verheiratete, typische Amerikaner kann selbst wenn er mit Männers sex hätte, sich selber nicht als schwul ansehen, denn dann müsste er ja Suizid begehen.  Also alles ganz logisch.


----------



## DonBes (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

made my day 
kann vor lachen nich grinsen


----------



## Hademe (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

Typisch Ammis, echt! Und die glauben den Mist bestimmt auch noch.



Echt tolle News übrigens.... sowas muss schon jeder PCGH User wissen.


----------



## rabe08 (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

Zitat:

Doch Christwire ist keine fundamental-christliche Webseite – die Plattform will nur das Gedankengut extremer Christen entlarven, mit Satire. Die Autoren übertreiben zwar, doch viele Kommentatoren meinen: „Das ist genau die Sprache, die die christliche Rechte benutzt, man kann das fast nicht unterscheiden.“ Die Macher mokieren sich in ihren Artikeln beispielsweise über Bill Clinton und Al Gore, die angeblich „schwule Momente“ hatten, oder über Abtreibungsgesetze, Kommunisten und liberale Politiker.


----------



## Gast_0002 (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

Vergiss nicht den teuflischen Darwinismus. Die "Evolutionslüge", -Kreationismus. Die Freiheit auf Menschen zu schiessen, der "Klimagate" - Aberglaube, Die Koch Brüder, Neocons, Tea Party. Die angebliche "Komunisten-Nazi-Krankenversicherung". Die Schulden, die niedrige Bildung, die hohe Arbeitslosigkeit. Irgendwie tun mir die Menschen in Land richtig leid.


----------



## FX_GTX (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

Wer denkt sich solch eine Schwachsinn aus?


A: extremer Christen
B: eine fundamental-christliche Webseite
C: Christwire.org


----------



## Jack ONeill (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

Jetzt fehlt nur noch ne Mod mit rosa Drachen der dem Spieler Feuer unterm Hintern machen will


----------



## PixelSign (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

die welt wird verblödet untergehen


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

Mann mann, muss eigentlich dieses blinde Ami-bashing immer sein? 
Ich bashe mal gegen Ami-bashing: Wer zu doof ist, Satire zu erkennen, der ist keinen Deut besser. *duckundweg*


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch ne Mod mit rosa Drachen der dem Spieler Feuer unterm Hintern machen will


Der Hintern dürfte einem da wohl genug brennen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

Es wurde aber auch mehrfach erwähnt das die so ähnlich ticken wie es in der Umschreibung steht. Auf den neuen Dollarnoten wird auch stehen " In Colt we trust "


----------



## Pokerclock (26. November 2011)

*AW: Fördert Skyrim homosexuelle Praktiken und satanistisches Gedankengut?*

Angesichts der nunmehr gestiegenen Anzahl an persönlichen  Angriffen und ausufernden Grundsatzdiskussionen, schließe ich an dieser Stelle. 

-CLOSED-


----------

